# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  PowerBuilder Desktop 11.5 et odbc

## odbo13

Bonjour, 

j'ai lu dans la doc commerciale que "odbc : desktop databases only" D'aprs vous pourrai je me connecter  une base Mysql (j'ai le driver odbc) avec la dclinaison Desktop ?

Cordialement

----------


## Invit(e)

oui ca fonctionne ::P:

----------

